# Some pics of the fishroom



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thought I would post some pics of the fishroom. Its still a work in progress as there is some more racks to be built once the 90 gal is moved to another room.

center of room









Left side









Right side









right back corner 









Hope you enjoy, will post more as things get done.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

nice susan, i need to make a trip down there and go plant hunting lol


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very nice..i love it..i just need to make atrip there..

Rick


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I feel the sudden need to turn my extra bedroom into a fishroom...landlord's not gonna be happy about this one, LOL


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

:dont_tap_the_glass::dont_tap_the_glass::dont_tap_the_glass::dont_tap_the_glass:

*J/D**J/D**J/D**J/D**J/D**J/D*


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow! They are all so pretty!


----------



## piklmike (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks alot like my livingroom,now spilling over into my diningroom!


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Are you using incadescent bulbs to light some of those tanks?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most are T8 shoplights, and some cfls


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

How are the CFLs working for you?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They work ok as most of those are used on tanks with very little plant life.


----------



## aquaponicpaw (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome Room. Are You running a central air pump or sump on them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Using a central air pump. Also helps with electric bill.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

wow i want a fish room!!!! looks wicked and i love the dog in the background of the 2nd pic!!!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Must be an earthy smelling room?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hahaha, yes it smells like being in the forest after a spring rain.


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Holy Cow Susan.....Well you just reassured me that i'm not that addicted yet lol......awesome room though


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

LOL Mike you'll get there.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice susan. I thought I had hardly no room for 3 tanks. very impressive.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

and my gf thinks a 29 a 10 and a 2.5 are too many tanks, pssh. Looks fantastic susan!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jon tell her they are like puppies,they reproduce because you didnt have them fixed lol.Susans are as prolific as her plecos hahahah!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

FDR!

Smells like a forest after a rain? You seriously need to bottle your water up and sell it!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep, I think the tanks breed better than the fish


----------

